# Back on LID...



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Start the LID again today.  Thank goodness my mountain dew is ok, today's inventory at work, and I'd be dragging butt without it!! Have my 6 month WBS next Fri, start thyrogen on Mon. Going to stay on the LID until after we get the WBS results, just in case he wants another round of RAI. (I "should" only have to be on it for 10 days, but this will make it easier to get RAI done this year, which I'm not really all about, but since the ins. will pay 100%, I'd rather do it in December than in January!!)


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

Good luck hun. It sucks, I know. I'm on day 5 myself (I123 WBS on Dec 21st).

You're lucky it's only 10 days though. My dr put me on 16 days of this torture! Soooo hard at Xmas time when all the goodies are out there taunting us .

On a brighter note, I'm going to post some LID safe recipes if you'd like some variety.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm hoping I can go off of it as of tomorrow (maybe even today, if the doc's office can call me back in the next 20 minutes, but not holding my breath on that one). I should have been done with it as of Fri when I had my scan, but IF he wants another round of RAI, I figured staying on it a few days more til he got the results would help get the RAI done this year yet, while my insurance will pay. So working the system, but for an $1800 pill, and 2 $1000+ thyrogen injections, yeah, I'll definitely work it.  Will be checking out those recipes though. I'm about chickened out, and being a daily (if not more) drinker of milk, I'm dying!! 

*ADD*

And just 16 days? Shoot, that's nothing! My endo wanted me on it for 6 WEEKS before my ablation this summer. I was like, WTH, and called my surgeon. She told me to ignore it for the first 3 wks, kinda do it the next 1, and really hunker down the last 2.


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

teri2280 said:


> I'm hoping I can go off of it as of tomorrow (maybe even today, if the doc's office can call me back in the next 20 minutes, but not holding my breath on that one). I should have been done with it as of Fri when I had my scan, but IF he wants another round of RAI, I figured staying on it a few days more til he got the results would help get the RAI done this year yet, while my insurance will pay. So working the system, but for an $1800 pill, and 2 $1000+ thyrogen injections, yeah, I'll definitely work it.  Will be checking out those recipes though. I'm about chickened out, and being a daily (if not more) drinker of milk, I'm dying!!
> 
> *ADD*
> 
> And just 16 days? Shoot, that's nothing! My endo wanted me on it for 6 WEEKS before my ablation this summer. I was like, WTH, and called my surgeon. She told me to ignore it for the first 3 wks, kinda do it the next 1, and really hunker down the last 2.


I have a sneaking suspicion that I'll end up on it again a month or two. At this point, despite what they find in my scan, there are no plans for any treatment until after my Feb follow up visit. So.. if I need a treatment dose, I'll have to do it again. wahh. And 6 weeks would kill me. I'm caving after 1. I started adding in Coffeemate to my coffee again as I've been miserable all week trying to drink it without. It's low iodine, not no idiodine, so I'm allowing myself a little.

The diet still sucks though. And good luck with your results, I hope you get the all clear!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Got the all clear yesterday! Thank goodness. My sis-in-law and nephs are coming home this weekend from TN, and we're doing dinner out somewhere tonight for "christmas". Not sure where yet, but there aren't too many restaurants that are low-iodine.


----------

